# "Shake up for C4 Racing's presenting team"



## Amigo (26 October 2012)

I can't be the only one who is pleased to see the end of John McCririck on C4 racing, I can't stand him as he just makes me cringe! Will be interesting to see how it all flows next year with Nick Luck and Clare Balding taking center stage.

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/competitionnews/395/314689.html


----------



## Rowreach (26 October 2012)

I'll miss John Francome


----------



## TBB (26 October 2012)

Glad big Mac and to a certain extent Tommo are gone but I'll miss John Francome, Jim McGrath and Alistair Downs. Just hope that neither ATR nor RUK feel the need to give big Mac air time.


----------



## BBH (26 October 2012)

Shame someone can't shake up Showjumping's ' presenting team'.


Yes will miss JF's input but that was his own choice not to continue.


----------



## Elbie (26 October 2012)

Ha was just going to write to say I won't miss Mac! He really winds me up when he's on the morning line.

It's good that we're still getting racing on the TV but I the one thing I can't stand about Channel 4 is the adverts. Drives me and my family mad.

They always seem to do one while horses are in the parade ring. Would much rather be watching that and listen to presenters interview trainers and owners than watch the adverts. Would be great if they could only do them at least every half hour.


----------



## happyhunter123 (26 October 2012)

Elbie said:



			It's good that we're still getting racing on the TV but I the one thing I can't stand about Channel 4 is the adverts. Drives me and my family mad.
		
Click to expand...

I agree, especially the ones they play right before the race starts.


----------



## Double_choc_lab (26 October 2012)

I'm glad John Mac C is going.  I'll miss John Francom, Mike Cattermole and Alastair Down.  Used to love Alastair Down's little pieces at the end of Cheltenham he has such a way with words.


----------



## Elbie (26 October 2012)

happyhunter123 said:



			I agree, especially the ones they play right before the race starts.
		
Click to expand...

That drives my dad NUTS!


----------



## Dobiegirl (26 October 2012)

Im not very happy about it, they now have 13 on their new team, John Francome left of his own accord. The biggest loss is Alistair Down and the Cheltenham Festival wont be the same without him, he used to set the scene perfectedly and his eulogies of an evening were just brilliant and used to have me in fits of laughter or thrilled again by the spectacle. Why oh why have they employed Rishi Passad whose racing knowledge could be fitted on to a postage stamp and still have room for someone to write rubbish. Glad big Mac has gone he belongs to another age and Lesley Graham has gone to Racing Welfare. Clare Balding,Mick Fitz and Jim Mcgarth all good signings but I am also sad Thommo is going, his enthusiasm and genuine love of the sport is there for everyone to see.


----------



## merrymeasure (26 October 2012)

Also glad to see the back of Big Mac. Shame about Tommo and Alastair Down though. John Francome said months ago he would go, so it was his own decision. Like Clare Balding, and Mick Fitz though. Be interesting to see how it all works out in the coming months.


----------



## Orangehorse (26 October 2012)

Very sad Tommo is going (my pin up - shows my age!) and Alastair Down, will be missed.
Sorry that John Francome will not be there any more too - what is he going to do?

Mick Fitz is good, and of course Clare.


----------



## 9tails (26 October 2012)

I'm sure I'll watch it more now that Big Mac has gone!


----------



## ladyt25 (26 October 2012)

Dobiegirl said:



			Im not very happy about it, they now have 13 on their new team, John Francome left of his own accord. The biggest loss is Alistair Down and the Cheltenham Festival wont be the same without him, he used to set the scene perfectedly and his eulogies of an evening were just brilliant and used to have me in fits of laughter or thrilled again by the spectacle. Why oh why have they employed *Rishi Passad *whose racing knowledge could be fitted on to a postage stamp and still have room for someone to write rubbish. Glad big Mac has gone he belongs to another age and Lesley Graham has gone to Racing Welfare. Clare Balding,Mick Fitz and Jim Mcgarth all good signings but I am also sad Thommo is going, his enthusiasm and genuine love of the sport is there for everyone to see.
		
Click to expand...

Is that the guy who usually does the BBC coverage? Gawd, he lacks any charisma or personality. Not sad to see the back of big Mac although i did read on the BBC news site they commented about Tanya who "John Mc referred to as 'Female'...". I thought the "female" was actually meant as Femail as she dealt with the emails etc etc. I think the BBC was trying to make out it was meant in a derogatory way. However, that's by the by. I just hope Clare will liven it up a bit and add something fresh.


----------



## d_morrow (26 October 2012)

Quote de Dobiegirl:
Im not very happy about it, they now have 13 on their new team, John Francome left of his own accord. The biggest loss is Alistair Down and the Cheltenham Festival wont be the same without him, he used to set the scene perfectedly and his eulogies of an evening were just brilliant and used to have me in fits of laughter or thrilled again by the spectacle. Why oh why have they employed Rishi Passad whose racing knowledge could be fitted on to a postage stamp and still have room for someone to write rubbish. Glad big Mac has gone he belongs to another age and Lesley Graham has gone to Racing Welfare. Clare Balding,Mick Fitz and Jim Mcgarth all good signings but I am also sad Thommo is going, his enthusiasm and genuine love of the sport is there for everyone to see.

^^^^
My thoughts exactly - especially on the loss of Alastair Down and WHY oh WHY would anyone with any taste want to have that twit Persad on board? He doesn't know one end of a blimmin' horse from the other and has no presence whatsoever. I think I would rather they'd kept McCririck. At least he inspired some hilarious comments from the others "Mac's dressed like a tinker's caravan today" etc 
It was people with talents like AD and knowledge of JF that made C4 racing special...
On the plus side -  Claire is good and love Alice P.  Also really liked Mick Fitz when he was involved before so that's all to the good. 
Overall, there are more negatives than plusses for me though.


----------



## Nosey (27 October 2012)

Anyone know what's the story behind francomes departure? Will be sorely missed...it was him that got me watching c4 racing in 1st place!


----------



## Nosey (27 October 2012)

....& totally agree with rishi comments...he's dire!


----------



## d_morrow (28 October 2012)

Nosey - on phone so can't quote. I understand it was JF's own decision to leave as soon as the new contract was announced. Word is he wants to devote more time to personal ventures and interests.   
I thought he was great. So knowledgeable about racing and horses. He will be missed.


----------



## Nosey (28 October 2012)

Absolutely...his knowledge is second to none..polar opposite to rishi!


----------



## merrymeasure (29 October 2012)

The Injured Jockeys Fund has announced John Francome is to be their new President, taking over from the late Lord Oaksey. Think he'll make a good President.


----------



## claracanter (31 October 2012)

Totally agree Cheltenham won't be the same without Alistair Down, shame he's going, he was able to express his passion for the sport unlike any of the others. 
Shame JF is going because he always talked a lot of sense and was very likeable. 
Will be interested to see how it pans out. I for one, will still be watching.


----------



## Echo Bravo (31 October 2012)

Apart from Big Mac and Nick Luck why change a really good team,although I do like Mick Fizt.But I must admit I cannot stand Clare Balding, wether she's on the tv or radio.


----------



## Fantasy_World (1 November 2012)

I will miss John Francome, Thommo, Alastair Down, Mike Cattermole and Big Mac. 
Alastair Down I have loved as a journalist since The Sporting Life, which I did actually prefer to the Racing Post. 
Thommo I feel really sorry for tbh as he does show a huge amount of enthusiasm and is battling cancer at the moment too, so I think the decision is rather harsh and ill timed!
John Francome I admire and also appreciate his comments pre and post race. He often says a lot of things I would say myself lol. 
Big Mac is actually a really nice person behind the cameras, have met him a few times and never found him to be rude or annoying. I disagreed with his views on the use of the whip but I did like his no holds barred approach to speaking out. Racing is getting a little too PC for my liking and he was one person who went against the grain. 
Mike Cattermole always came across as a very knowledgeable person when it came to horse racing and he has a lovely manner and interview technique too.
Lesley Graham I did like years ago when she played a more prominent role but over the years she has been seen less.
I like Clare Balding and Mick Fitzgerald and think they will bring a positive influence to the coverage. 
I cannot understand why they are keeping Emma Spencer though? Must be a male thing and I suppose CH4 still needs an aesthetically pleasing face for the male viewers 
The Cheltenham Festival will never be the same again now on CH4


----------



## Honeylight (4 November 2012)

Fantasy_World said:



			I will miss John Francome, Thommo, Alastair Down, Mike Cattermole and Big Mac. 
Alastair Down I have loved as a journalist since The Sporting Life, which I did actually prefer to the Racing Post. 
Thommo I feel really sorry for tbh as he does show a huge amount of enthusiasm and is battling cancer at the moment too, so I think the decision is rather harsh and ill timed!
John Francome I admire and also appreciate his comments pre and post race. He often says a lot of things I would say myself lol. 
Big Mac is actually a really nice person behind the cameras, have met him a few times and never found him to be rude or annoying. I disagreed with his views on the use of the whip but I did like his no holds barred approach to speaking out. Racing is getting a little too PC for my liking and he was one person who went against the grain. 
Mike Cattermole always came across as a very knowledgeable person when it came to horse racing and he has a lovely manner and interview technique too.
Lesley Graham I did like years ago when she played a more prominent role but over the years she has been seen less.
I like Clare Balding and Mick Fitzgerald and think they will bring a positive influence to the coverage. 
I cannot understand why they are keeping Emma Spencer though? Must be a male thing and I suppose CH4 still needs an aesthetically pleasing face for the male viewers 
The Cheltenham Festival will never be the same again now on CH4 

Click to expand...

 Some years ago I used to teach a Jamaican lady who had got to know Big Mac socially & said he was a lovely man & nothing like his character on the screen in real life. I said I was surprised as I had assumed he would have been terribly racist & she said no, he is just a self parody on TV. I am still amazed by what she said....! Any one else got experience of him in real life?


----------



## 4x4 (4 November 2012)

Another thumbs down for Rishi Perssad, I'd rather they'd kept Thommo.  Francombe can come and devote some time to me!!!  I can help him sell some calenders, maybe that's why they had a big voxpop on it yesterday.  Although Mac can be very annoying his knowledge waas good and he knows tons more than Rishi - maybe some might call  him good looking but not my type - maybe they are going for more femal viewers by having Claire?


----------



## Alec Swan (4 November 2012)

Honeylight said:



			Some years ago I used to teach a Jamaican lady who had got to know Big Mac socially & said he was a lovely man & nothing like his character on the screen in real life. I said I was surprised as I had assumed he would have been terribly racist & she said no, he is just a self parody on TV. I am still amazed by what she said....! Any one else got experience of him in real life?
		
Click to expand...

I once saw him at a coursing meet,  at Newmarket.  He spouted self opinionated rubbish,  and wouldn't have known a decent greyhound if it had bitten him.  He just talked complete garbage.  I also remember him on Big Brother,  and he was an oaf on that too.

I've always lived in hope that there were some redeeming features,  but to date I've been disappointed,  as he can lace together his thoughts in a coherent manner.  Wait,  there is one positive,  when he's taken the side of the underdog,  he holds back nothing! 

*IF* Francome must leave,  then that's how it is,  and I'd welcome the inclusion of Balding and Fitzgerald.  Otherwise I'd prefer that things stayed as they were,  but that wont happen.  The loss of Alistair Down is a tragedy.

Alec.


----------



## posie_honey (4 November 2012)

glad big mac is leaving - although i've heard before that his tv persona is just that - a person - he still makes me skin scrawl for some reason


----------



## KautoStar1 (5 November 2012)

Sorry to be so crude, but after seeing Fat Mac on Big Brother saying how much he wanted a t*t w**k  I have struggled to even look at him.  Each to their own, of course, but that was just a bit too much information for me, LOL.
Im afraid he has no redeeming features and I will be pleased to see the back of him.

Alistair Down is a huge loss.  His piece at the weekend on Kauto Star was brilliant.  He has a marvellous way with words, whether spoken or written and I will definitely miss him on C4.  I think he has had some health problems and this may be the reason hes not renewed his contract.  He and Clare B together would have been really good.

Other than that, I am not too fussed with the new line up, most of the regulars are there,  shame Mike Cat got the push  he was good.  I guess we should be thankful that Racing is still on terrestrial TV.  Racing UK coverage is dire and ATR isnt much better  both are far too betting focused and less about the horses themselves.


----------



## cblover (9 November 2012)

I won't miss big mac one bit but I certianly will miss Alistair Down.....I just loved that man's voice and could listen to him all day.  Won't be the same without him, although I do really like Claire as a presenter.


----------



## Bess (11 November 2012)

I will miss Alistair Down, Tommo and Mike Cat.  Alistair Down for his wonderful summings up of the day at Cheltenham, Tommo for his great enthusiasm and Mike Cat because he's quite handsome and also knowledgeable.

I would much prefer one of them kept on rather than Emma Spencer, a pity it didn't go to a public vote.


----------



## Frankel13 (12 November 2012)

I'm going to miss willie Carson !! But glad Big Mac going


----------



## emmah1979 (15 November 2012)

I'm glad Wille Carson isn't coming across too.  I find him terrible annoying.  Always felt sorry for poor Claire B having to put up with him.  Sad about JF and AD - both so knowledgable (and I always thought that JF was quite handsome!).  I really rate Claire B.  I mirror the other comments about Rishi Pershad.  He asked silly pointless questions and I always get the impression that the people he interviews find him tedious.  Does he actually have a horsey background?


----------

